# Choice of couplers



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just starting in N scale and have obtained a few rolling stock. But I'm finding a number of different couplers on them. Have asked a few "old timers" and their answers vary...so thought I would ask the forum. What is your favorite coupler and why??? 

Dave :dunno:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This site has a good source for N Scale coupler information:

http://www.nscaledivision.com/information_on_couplers.htm

Micro Train Lines Company other a conversion chart that is very good:

http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php

This site provides information on the Micro-Train available trucks/couplers as to when the railroads used them:

http://www.nscalesupply.com/MTL/MTL-NScaleTrucks.html

Micro Train makes the most reliable N Scale coupler...it will not fly apart or have untimely disconnects.
One issue with their coupler has become known as the “to-yo” or “slinky” effect. This is due to the slack that has been built into the coupler and the compression spring used. Some of this can be managed by using a wheel brake offered by Micro Train.

Experience with other manufactures have resulted in unwanted uncoupling and couplers falling apart when pulling long consists.

One issue to consider is the use of Micro Train couplers and other manufactures couplers when pulling a long consist. One can save money by by using the existing couplers on some cars and intermixing cars equipped with the Micro Train couplers ( to deal with the unwanted disconnects). Con Cor make a T-Shank Rigid Knuckle Coupler ( a non-operating coupler), that can be used on unit trains.

Another move, by N Scalers has been to the use of surface mounted couplers (the claim is that the surface mounting reduces derailment and overhang on curves). This requires modification to the existing truck/coupler and retro-fitting new coupler to underside of car. Some cars are easy to convert while other requires detail modifications.

Lastly, there has been a move to Z scale couplers to replace the existing N scale couplers. The “detail” folks have viewed the Z scale couplers as being more prototypical in size then the N Scale couplers. My experience is that the Z Scale look great on locomotives.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

All IMO; at my age (70) I found it a royal pain to change N scale couplers and from what I have read you do not have to be 70 to have this problem. So... I have locos with both types of couplers and cars with both types. 
I run trains with all the same type almost all of the time. I did put one type on one end and the other type on the other end on a caboose. you can do that on a car also and then use it as an adapter. Don


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm about 50/50 between Atlas and MT on my cars.......on new stuff I run what they come with. I haven't found either brand to be an improvement over the other....at least not enough to make me run out and replace couplers just to say I did. If I have a problem with a car I'll fiddle first....9 times out of 10 I can tune the existing coupler to work properly. After that it comes down to what I'm replacing........MT definitely has the advantage in variety....if you want passenger trucks or any "non-modern" trucks they are the place to go. I still have a few passenger trains with Rapidos, but everything else has been converted to knuckle couplers.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

One final question...are Atlas and M-T couplers compatable with each other??


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Atlas and MT couplers will work together.


----------

